# White cottony bump above eye. Please Advise.



## chizzle (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all,
I recently purchased a blue ram for my established 20 gallon tank. Water is perfect, no ammonia, nitrite and less then 5 ppm of nitrate. Noticed two days ago that he had a small white almost cottony bump right above his eye. I've been treating for both fungal and bacterial infection using maracyn 2 and tetra fungus guard. Fish seems healthy, swimming and eating. Please advise.

Pics below. 

Thank you


----------



## chizzle (Jul 18, 2011)

Pics Here: http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f17/new-blue-ram-with-small-white-bump-161126.html


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing what you can already.


----------



## chizzle (Jul 18, 2011)

*I think I see fin rot now.*

Don't know what is going on. My guppies look like they have fin rot and my Dwarf Gourami. Please help. Don't know what to do...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you treating the whole tank or just the ram?
How long has this been set up/cycled?
When were the other fish added?


----------



## chizzle (Jul 18, 2011)

Treating the whole tank. Transferd my fish from my 10 gallon that was estblished for 6 months. Used the water, gravel, and decorations from my old tank. Just put two new fish in last week. I've been checking my water everyday with a master tester kit. No problems since the transfer dont think its cycling.


----------

